# Sticky  EU Show Breeder List



## Athravan

Frequently we get people asking "Who's selling at Hamm?" "Where can I look at price lists?" "What's available there?" "What does xxx cost?"

More and more people are offering a courier collection service from Europe, meaning people do not have to travel and attend shows - but they do need to contact breeders in advance and purchase beforehand.

If you have personally purchased from or dealt with a breeder that you know sells animals at Hamm, either pre-order or on the day purchases, can you provide their name, what they sell (if you know) and ideally a website if they have one or some contact method. UK sellers are fine on this list if they attend any of the EU shows, sometimes it's easier to collect there even for British buyers.

I hope that if people contribute to this thread it will help answer some of the FAQs about who goes and what's available.

*Please note: This is not a review thread, anything negative will be removed, it's just about posting details so people can visit websites or contact some sellers in advance. *

Just post the website/details of the person you know attends any of the EU shows and then it will be updated into the list (alphabetically) and users can go there to find out what's available.

The official Hamm website also contains a full list of breeders and advertisments and can be visited here : ..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Home


----------



## Athravan

*Lizards:*


*B.G. Gecko* (Netherlands) - *Leopard Geckos, Rhacodactylus, Diplodactylus, Nephrurus, Underwoodisaurus*
Contact: www.bg-gecko.com/

*Bloodbank Dragons *(USA) - Pre-order Imports Only -*Bearded Dragons*
Contact: www.bloodbankdragons.com

*Crested Gecko NL* (Netherlands) - *Rhacodactylus Geckos*
Contact: www.crestedgecko.nl

*Crystal Palace Reptiles* (UK) - *A little bit of everything!*
Contact: www.crystalpalacereptiles.com

*Geckos Etc* (Steve Sykes, USA) - Pre-order Import only - *Leopard Geckos*
Contact: www.geckosetc.com

*Jacob Dolezel *(CZ) - *Leopard Geckos*
Contact: www.leopard-gecko-cz.com

*J.P Reptiles *(Germany) - *Leopard Geckos*
Contact: www.JP-Reptiles.de

*Living Art Geckos* (Poland) - *Leopard Geckos, Royal Pythons, Carpet Pythons*
Contact: www.livingartgeckos.com

*Northern Geckos* (Canada) - Pre-Order Imports only - *Rhacodactylus Geckos*
Contact: www.northerngecko.ca

*Ron Tremper* (USA) - Pre-order Imports only - *Leopard Geckos*
Contact: http://www.leopardgecko.com/

*SnakeGuy.DE* (Germany) - *Leopard Geckos, Colubrids, Boa Constrictors & Royal Pythons*
Contact: www.snakeguy.de

*The Gex Files* (Netherlands) - *Rhacodactylus Geckos*
Contact: www.the-gex-files.nl

*Ultimate Geckos* (Poland) - *Leopard Geckos*
Contact: www.ultimategeckos.com

*Welsh Reptile Breeders* (UK) - *Leopard Geckos, Royal Pythons*
Contact: www.welshreptilebreeders.co.uk

*Where Dragons Dwell *(Ireland) - *Bearded Dragons*
Contact: www.wheredragonsdwell.com


----------



## Athravan

*Snakes:*

*Austrian Pythons* (Austria) - *Morelia & Royal Pythons*
Contact: www.austrianpythons.com

*Boidenzucht *(Germany) - *Boa Constrictors & Various Python species*
Contact: www.boidenzucht.com

*Bob Clark* (USA) - *Many species of Python & Boa*
Contact: www.bobclark.com

*Crystal Palace Reptiles* (UK) - *A little bit of everything!*
Contact: www.crystalpalacereptiles.com

*Extreme Hogs* (USA) - Pre-order Imports - *Hognose Morphs*
Contact: www.extremehogs.com

*Freek Nuyt* (Netherlands) - *Royal Pythons, Green Tree Pythons, Black Headed Pythons, Boa Constrictors & Others.*
Contact: www.fnreptiles.com

*Gaz Boas (UK)* - *Various Boa species*
Contact: www.gazboas.com

*John Ruggiero* (Italy) - *Boa Constrictors & Royal Pythons*
Contact: www.boaconstrictor.it

*Lampropelten.Net* (Germany) - *Lampropeltis Species*
Contact: www.lampropelten.net 

*Living Art Geckos* (Poland) - *Leopard Geckos, Royal Pythons, Carpet Pythons*
Contact: www.livingartgeckos.com

*Nuyten Reptiles* (Netherlands) - *Many Species of Pythons & Boas*
Contact: www.moreliagranites.com

*Mike Wilbanks* (USA) - *Royal Pythons, Boa Constrictors, Reticulated Pythons*
Contact: www.constrictors.com

*Peter Rice Reptiles* (Netherlands) - *Boa Constrictors*
Contact: www.peter-rice-reptiles.com

*Snake Canyon* (Germany) - *Colubrids & Royal Pythons*
Contact: www.snakecanyon.dehttp://www.snakeguy.de/

*SnakeGuy.DE* (Germany) - *Leopard Geckos, Colubrids, Boa Constrictors & Royal Pythons*
Contact: www.snakeguy.de

*UK Pythons* (Paul Harris, UK) - *Carpet, Black Headed, Royal & Other Python species.*
Contact: www.ukpythons.com

*Welsh Reptile Breeders* (UK) - *Leopard Geckos, Royal Pythons*
Contact: www.welshreptilebreeders.co.uk


----------



## monitor mad

Thought i'd bump this thread up as only *Athraven* has contributed so far 
any one else know of any more , thanks


----------



## Athravan

Well I will try and collect as many cards from breeders at Hamm next month and update this again then even if no one else knows any as I'm sure it'll be useful for someone :no1:


----------



## muppet ninja

do you have to be a breeder to get in to these shows?


----------



## oakelm

muppet ninja said:


> do you have to be a breeder to get in to these shows?


Nope anyone can go, if you have never been before then I recommend going with one of the coach trips.


----------



## steve.clifton

anybody know of any coach trips going to hamm from essex


----------



## calv07

Does anyone know of any amphibian breeders that will be at Hamm?


----------



## mack-bell

We are breeders from Germany.

My Name is Thorsten Schmidt and I´m doing Fattails and Leoaprdgeckos together with Björn Schnieder.

*Leopardgeckos:*
www.mack-bell.de - [email protected] - Thorsten Schmidt
www.leos-online.de - [email protected] - Björn Schnieder

*Fattailgeckos:*
www.fattail-guys.de - [email protected] & bjö[email protected]
For Inquieries please write @ thorsten, I´m better with englisch.

We are doing every Hamm Show and we are workign together with Tarantulabarn which allows us to ship animals to the UK for 50€ to your door.

We are already known and have sold a good number of high quality animals to the UK.

Thanks
Björn & Thorsten


----------



## exboyz04

*THURROCK SERVICES pick up by JC EXOTICS*

hi steve 

There is a pick up at Thurrock - THURROCK SERVICES, u can park ur car there but u have to pay if u leave it there, u call up a number to make the payment for parking.

Venue: Hamm Terraristika Expo
Date: 11th March 2011 ( Show date is the 12th, we depart the UK on the 11th )
Price: £99.00 per person, Double seat £155.00 ( 2 seats for ONE person )
Price includes: Coach, Shuttle, Admission, Gift Bag
Mode of Transport: Executive Coach, with DVD Player, Air Conditioning, Toilet & Hot and Cold Drinks. 
( mode of crossing at port is Shuttle )

here is the link for the coach that is going to hamm JC EXOTICS
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/620979-hamm-march-2011-a.html



steve.clifton said:


> anybody know of any coach trips going to hamm from essex


----------



## exboyz04

last time i went in 2010 there was lots of amphibian breeders there, be great if someone could post what german breeders might be there.



calv07 said:


> Does anyone know of any amphibian breeders that will be at Hamm?


----------



## tweety79

great thread, really useful!!


----------



## Burmtastic

I still cant find anyone that does Burmese... :whip:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

hi all im thinking of going to hamm this year 

is there any rodent breeders there? or is it just reptiles?


----------



## nathans

Are there any shows in scotland?


----------



## IceBloodExotics

nathans said:


> Are there any shows in scotland?


Nope


----------



## nathans

Scotland is terrible! It's too far to travel  Never mind bring reptiles back from that distance.


----------



## Topcat251

*Monitors*

Any monitor breeders you know of in Germany?


----------



## sallyreed

anyone got a German giant leatherback bearded dragon going to Hamm? 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------

